# Talbot Timing belt



## martyb (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello all, I was wondering if some one could be kind enouth to let me know if my van has a belt or timing chain? Its a 2.5 non turbo in a talbot express.

thanks once more

Marty


----------



## lenny (Jul 6, 2009)

martyb said:


> Hello all, I was wondering if some one could be kind enouth to let me know if my van has a belt or timing chain? Its a 2.5 non turbo in a talbot express.
> 
> thanks once more
> 
> Marty



It has a double timing chain Marty, so dont worry about it


----------



## peppers (Jul 7, 2009)

as far as im aware all the talbot diesel engines have a timing belt if its the non turbo with the injection pump at the back it has two


----------



## jammers777 (Jul 13, 2009)

I have an 87 ducato 2.5 non turbo diesel, mine has a belt, the slam panel plate states peugeot talbot.


----------



## Randonneur (Jul 13, 2009)

We had ours done last year, 76,000 miles but the belt had been on since new ( 1991 ), we bought it in late 2007, so we did'nt want to risk it snapping on our holiday in Scotland.
Garage said it was a b******r of a job due to lack of access on the drivers side and the kit includes the cambelt and diesel pump belt, ( 2.5 non turbo ).
Hopefully it will see our ownership out.


----------

